# Pulsating feeling in stomach, wtf?!



## Fireflies

I dont know what the hell this is or why its happening but if I lie down I can feel pulsating, like my own pulse, literally throbbing in my stomach, well in my womb. 
I dont quite understand how or why. Anyone else experience this in early pregnancy? :S
Maybe its the increased bloodflow? God knows, I was just lying down before & nearly jumped out of my skin when it started, so freaked out!


----------



## Fireflies

Oooh i just noticed baby is now the size of a blueberry. Yay :)


----------



## xSarahM

Congratulations on your blueberry, aha! :)
I was going to say it might be LO swimming about, but it seems a bit too early.
Sorry i dont know.


----------



## Fireflies

Haha thankyouu!! :D
I know its too early for baby to be swimming about... unless theres more than one in there :|

Im gonna have to google if no one knows, maybe im just a freak :rofl:


----------



## xSarahM

Fireflies said:


> Haha thankyouu!! :D
> I know its too early for baby to be swimming about... unless theres more than one in there :|
> 
> Im gonna have to google if no one knows, maybe im just a freak :rofl:

I dont think it happens any quicker with twins :) I didnt feel anything til about 13/14 weeks. And apparently thats early.
I wouldnt google it, whenever i've googled anything pregnancy-related, i've always freaked myself out! Everything seems to be so negitive.


----------



## charlotte88

it wont be the baby, you wont be able to feel her at 7 weeks, It doesnt even have fully formed arms and legs to "swim" with yet lol. 
it will be blood pumping through your placenta. I asked my midwife the same question at about 9 weeks and she said thats what it was.

xx


----------



## Fireflies

Oh thats okay then, I was scaring myself, as nice as twins look I don't think I could handle that!!
It went away then came back but only for a minute or so. Its gone now. 
Im going to not google it (every time ive done that with something medical in the past it tells me to nhs direct it. then it says im dying!) & just classify myself as a freak of nature until someone says its happened to them too! :haha:


----------



## Fireflies

charlotte88 said:


> it wont be the baby, you wont be able to feel her at 7 weeks, It doesnt even have fully formed arms and legs to "swim" with yet lol.
> it will be blood pumping through your placenta. I asked my midwife the same question at about 9 weeks and she said thats what it was.
> 
> xx

Thankyou!! :) xx


----------



## charlotte88

also you find yourself getting so hooked up on wanting baby to move you notice EVERY single twinge and twitch your body makes and think its the baby. sometimes its stuff your body just does anyway you just haven't paid attention to it before lol

xx


----------



## charlotte88

Fireflies said:


> charlotte88 said:
> 
> 
> it wont be the baby, you wont be able to feel her at 7 weeks, It doesnt even have fully formed arms and legs to "swim" with yet lol.
> it will be blood pumping through your placenta. I asked my midwife the same question at about 9 weeks and she said thats what it was.
> 
> xx
> 
> Thankyou!! :) xxClick to expand...

i think its more noticeable if you have an anterior placenta (attached to the belly side rather then the back)


----------



## Fireflies

Yeah im trying to be careful of that! I know I wont feel him or her for quite a while yet so im just trying to not pay too close attention & feel every little twinge going on!
I was just freaked out by that. I wasn't even thinking about baby I was watching tv, nearly fell off my bed in shock, never felt my uterus pulsate before haha!! xx


----------



## Fireflies

charlotte88 said:


> i think its more noticeable if you have an anterior placenta (attached to the belly side rather then the back)

Oh that could be an explination then. I don't know if i have one of those, I dont really know much atm to be honest i feel kind of like ive just been left in the dark until a doctor or midwife decide to contact me again!


----------



## charlotte88

Fireflies said:


> charlotte88 said:
> 
> 
> i think its more noticeable if you have an anterior placenta (attached to the belly side rather then the back)
> 
> Oh that could be an explination then. I don't know if i have one of those, I dont really know much atm to be honest i feel kind of like ive just been left in the dark until a doctor or midwife decide to contact me again!Click to expand...

i didnt find out i had an anterior plecenta untill my 20 week scan. 
She told me its nothing to worry about though :)

xx


----------

